# Monter Question



## Juls (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi my name is Julie and im a newbee , i have just bought my first Seiko -SKX009K Scuba Divers, in the past i have always went for a small ladys Tag but have found them fiddly and awkward to see while under water, I would have to say im so pleased with my Seiko im already looking for my next on and am swaying towards the Monster, but im worried it will be too big on my 6 inch wrist â€" so my question is - is it much bigger than the Seiko SKX009K Scuba Divers watch? As although this is a pretty big watch it actually looks fine on me and is perfect underwater

Also which colour would you go for?

Orange or black

(I know this is very much down to personal preference, but just wanted to know what you guys thought â€" think I am swaying towards orange myself, although the black is lovely thought it was a bit too manly for me)

Oh just one more question was looking to buy on e bay from a seller based in Tuen Mun, HONG KONG, do you think this will be an authentic monster or are there lots of fakes? What sort of custom charges should i expect?

Thanks in advance and I look forward to speaking to you in the near future as I have to admit im a bit of a watch-a-holic

bye the noo , Juls


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Juls, wow some female/womanly opinions, ooo this should be exciting. 

Welcome to









If you like the 009 then you should be pleased with the monster, start with the orange first then you may want the black later. I cannot compare the 009 with the monster 'cos I don't have the 009, but there are others on this forum who are more knowledgeable than me.

regards


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Juls

I think you would be fine with the monster , I have the black myself and although they have real presence on the wrist they dont look over huge , wecome to the forum by the way its nice to see some female input.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Both are nice and legible under water, dont worry about the size, I think big watches on girls look great









Its funny, but when I did my Open Water PADI there was a girl who had on the then just released Monster, it got me looking on the net at forums, been here ever since









You could do worse than get your Monster from here at RLT Watches, it may seem a little more than you can get them for as ebay Far East import but there is no import duty ( can be pricey ) and peace of mind that it has a real warranty, Roys a watchmaker so knows his stuff..

RLT SEIKO DIVERS...


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

I think the Black is the most legible, contrasty and smart looking of the two. For diving, I think many enjoy the orange face for it's legibilty under water. It's personal choice. Don't forget there are also Blue Monsters, as well as yellow - but these are harder to get hold of, cost more and feature saphire crytals instead of Hardlex, which as you probably know, saphires are less desirable on dive watches (although I doubt there's much in it).

I'm not aware of Seiko fakes, so from all places, it's likely to be the genuine watch - but how can you ever be sure from a photo...? Don't quote me here, but I think it's more the higher-end jewelry brands that allow making copies worthwhile, money wise. However, I would be wary of these Hong-Kong/Asian/Oriental deals because if they are not registered dealers, you will not get any warranty papers. This is called 'grey market' selling and is the result of registered dealers offloading their surplus onto little unauthorized sellers. It shouldn't affect the quality of the watch itself, but if there's anything wrong with it, you'll have lost your money. Also, there could be import tax (if they don't mark them as gifts) and you could end up with not quite the bargain you thought. There's only a couple of tenners difference, buying from RLT, and Roy promises to stand by the deal, if anything goes wrong. I'd consider this a safe buy - and there won't be any hidden charges.

I hope you find a watch that serves you well.

Kind regards,

Doctor Varney


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

By the way, I neither work for RLT, nor am some kind of friend, relative or fanatic... I just have not seen a bad word said about this guy - anywhere - and felt totally safe ordering from him. The result is peace of mind and a lovely watch!

Doctor V


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You would be surprised Doc, fake Seikos 007s Monsters and even the humble '5' have been found and supplied on/from ebay, the best thing to do is thoroughly research the model and know EXACTLY what your looking at, the signs are there on the fakes, usually the casebacks and fonts etc......That said they are not that common to be honest...

There are loads of reputable sellers on the bay though, just dont go for the cheapest, it may not work out that way


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, that would be a very nasty experience for some, Jason. But thinking about it, the Monsters are very popular at the moment, so it's quite possible. I suppose you can never underestimate the deviousness of mankind.

Doc


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I remember being told that red appears dark, nearly black, underwater. This was in relation to fishing and whether or not a red fly would attract fish.

Anyway, if its true is orange similar? Would the orange be any different from black underwater?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello Julie - welcome to the forum. Isn't it nice how quick some of us are to help out a fellow watch-a-holic?









Perhaps if you posted a pic of you and your Seiko, we could better visualize how the Monster might suit you.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









I think if you can wear a SKX009, you could wear a Monster without any problems. They are a bit squarer in profile, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it. For the dial colour, i like the black or the black with orange chapter I did for nursegladys.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Hello Julie - welcome to the forum. Isn't it nice how quick some of us are to help out a fellow watch-a-holic?


And isn't it interesting, they all fall over each other, when a woman enters the room...











> Perhaps if you posted a pic of you and your Seiko, we could better visualize how the Monster might suit you.


Be still, now!

(watch those emoticons...)

Doctor V


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Doctor Varney said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Julie - welcome to the forum. Isn't it nice how quick some of us are to help out a fellow watch-a-holic?
> ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i personally like it when women wear "macho" watches ,its like when you see a woman driving a real good car- example a woman driving a mark 2 rs 2000 doesnt get much better than that does it ?

the orange one looks alot more than the 100 pounds or so you pay for it .

and theres not enough women on this forum ,welcome.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

And statistically, they are believed to be less likely to crash it than a male driver









Doc.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Julie, I have had a thought. If you like the dive monster, you may also like the St. Moritz M1. Okay, they are quartz, but come in ladies' sizes, as well as the largest array of colour combinations you could think possible. If you look at the gallery, on the St. Moritz official site, you will see what I mean. I was most tempted by this brand, before finally plumping for the Black Monster.

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Robert said:


> I remember being told that red appears dark, nearly black, underwater. This was in relation to fishing and whether or not a red fly would attract fish.
> 
> Anyway, if its true is orange similar? Would the orange be any different from black underwater?


First, Welcome Aboard Juls!!







This is a great group of folks, much knowledge and help to be found. Stick around for a while ....

Robert, back in the mid-60's, DOXA did quite a bit of research to determine the best dial-colour for underwater viewing. After going through some really wild colours, it was decided that "orange" was the most read-able while in the water. Take this for what's it's worth, but in my limited diving experience, I'd have to agree. I have many different dial-colours, and the orange appears (to my eye) to be the easiest to read from the 0-75 foot depth. After that, the dive light will illuminate any colour ....

Again, welcome Juls .... good to see the fairer sex taking an interest in this decidedly male-oriented hobby. Please share your final selection with us.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> i personally like it when women wear "macho" watches ,its like when you see a woman driving a real good car- example a woman driving a mark 2 rs 2000 doesnt get much better than that does it ?


What is it with women aged 50+ peroxiding their hair and driving a f******g mx5?









welcome to the forum Juls, I personnaly am not a fan of the monster but I do like seiko and I do like women to wear big watches, y wife wears those oh so tiny dress watches where the min hand is about 2mm longer than the hour hand. htf she can tell the time is beyond me









I wouldn't risk my money on an ebay HK special, I doubt very much that it would be a fake but by the time you've weighed up all the costs Roy would almost certainly be just as cheap. (assuming your UK based).


----------

